

Mockingjays in the workplace - karika
http://www.slideshare.net/provogolf/mockingjays-in-the-workplace

======
Delmania
I seriously think the author needs to revisit the series, because Katniss was
not overly concerned for the welfare of others, nor did heap praise on other
people. She was a survivor, willing to do whatever it took to stay alive. It
was only near the end of the series did she begin to develop empathy and
emotions, but she is not the kind of person you'd want working for you.

